# Kleine Tastatur



## Lizz (15. Januar 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur, welche die Breite von 40cm nicht überschreiten sollte.

Folgendes bisher in betracht gezogen:

Roccat Arvo Compact Gaming Keyboard, USB (ROC-12-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Optisch ansprechend. So solte meine "Wunschtastatur" aussehen, nur ohne Ziffernblock.

Genius LuxeMate i200, USB (31310042115) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gembird Mini Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE (KB-220MUP-B-DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
KeySonic ACK-3400U Super-Mini Keyboard, USB, DE | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Diese ähneln sich ja alle so ziemlich. Das einzigste was mich wirklich stört dort, ist das die Leertaste zwischen c und v anfängt, doch wünschen würde ich mir die reguläre Größe und Sitzpunkt.

Ich würd nur gerne wissen ob da wer weiß ob es da nicht was in Richtung der Roccat gibt. Im Zweifelsfall belasse ich es bei der, aber evtl hat da noch wer was im Petto.

MfG Lizz


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

Diese hier sit auch seht kompakt:Noppoo Choc Mini Mechanical Keyboard Cherry MX Brown. NKRO under USB - geekhack forums.


----------



## Lizz (15. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir wirklich! ^^ Find ich leider zu teuer. Würd ja gerne mal ne mechanische in den Händen halten, aber ist mir persönlich zu teuer für ne Tasta  Aber echt geiles ding!


----------



## s|n|s (15. Januar 2012)

Keybo.de - Cherry Produkte - Cherry Slim Line G84-4100LCMDE-2 (PTMDE) black USB&PS/2 Anschluss
Cherry G84-4100LPMHU-0, PS/2, DE | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2012)

Hama SL640 Slimline Mini Keyboard, USB, DE (52227) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
30cm breit


----------



## Lizz (16. Januar 2012)

Die von Turbosnake finde ich am besten.
Die 3 von euch beiden geposteten haben genau das was ich eigentlich nicht will. So eine kleine "!&§%* Leertaste.
Der Preis der Cherry geht noch in Ordnung (ist sogar ne Mechanische oder hab ich mich verguckt?!)
Nur wirklich was mich echt nervt ist halt das mit der Leertaste.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Januar 2012)

KBC Poker wird Dir da wahrscheinlich auch zu teuer sein.
kbc poker | eBay


----------



## Lizz (16. Januar 2012)

Leider ja ><

Edit: Habe diese hier noch gefunden, aber leider gibt es diese nirgends zu kaufen...
http://geizhals.at/eu/394047


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

Sry jetzt für den Doppelpost, aber ich hab ein Video gesehen wo jemand 3 Mechansiche Tastaturen testet bzw einfach drauf rumtippt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SKGo7v3no0&feature=related
Gerade das allererste Gefällt mir am meisten... Aber ich hab einfach keine Ahnung wie die heißt. Die gefällt mir einfach ungemein!!! WILL HABEN 
Bitte um hilfääää


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Januar 2012)

Tja, das wird teuer... Filco Ninja 160€


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Januar 2012)

Mechanische sind immer teurer. Aber lohnt sich einfach weil man von den Tastenbrettern einfach länger was hat. Logitech G19 ist auch teuer aber preislich einfach komplett überzogen.


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

Ach man -.-* Wenn ich so eine Tasta wirklich bei nem Händler bekommen würde, wo ich mich auch melden kann und wirklich Gewissheit habe, das ich die 2 Jahre Garantie auch in Anspruch nehmen kann ohne mich über die halbe Welt schleifen zu müssen, dann würd ich sogar mehr ausgeben. Naja ok 160€ is wirklich der Hammer, aber 120€ wäre ich schon gewillt.
Die Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Rapid würde mich auch sehr interessieren, aber kann ich die nirgends entdecken wo ich diese kaufen kann, geschweige denn in welcher Stärke es die gibt. Brown / Black würde mir am ehesten zusagen (nachdem was ich gelesen habe) auch wenn ich leider bisher nicht einmal so ein Teil in den Fingern hatte >< War gestern kurz an Saturn vorbei geschlendert, aber leider haben die nicht eine Oo


----------



## Skeksis (17. Januar 2012)

Filco Tenkeyless ne Option?

The Keyboard Company's FKBN88MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

Jo gefällt mir sogar sehr. Was ist denn der Unterschied zur Filco Ninja? 
Wäre natürlich göil, wenns das mit Black oder Brown variante gibt.

Edit: ah ok gesehen. Gibs auch in Black ^^


----------



## Skeksis (17. Januar 2012)

Bei den Ninja Varianten sind die Keycaps nicht oben sondern vorne bedruckt. Und ich persönlich würde immer zu browns tendieren. Blacks kriegste auch deutlich billiger.


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

Hast du in Richtung Black noch was im Petto?


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

ceesa macht auf anfrage cherry skeleton boards auch mit ghetto reds, vielleicht auch mit ergo clears: Skeleton TKL Boards - based on Cherry G80-1851 2nd round • deskthority
2KRO.


wenn US layout und 2KRO erlaubt ist, dann PLU ML 87.


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

ghetto reds
ergo clean

Ich wollte doch nur ne Tastatur xDDD

Wieso müssen genau die Tastaturen die mir optisch und aus einem organisatorischem Grund gefallen
mechanisch
teuer
und nicht einfach bei mir um die Ecke im Handel geben?!

Ich wart jetzt noch bis Februar ob wirklich die Storm Quickfire Rapid erscheint und wenn nicht wird es 
das German Filco Majestouch-2 oder die KeySonic KSK-6001

Irgendwie kotzt mich das wirklich an >< Ich verfluche den jenigen der das NumPad zum Standart erkoren hat!!!


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

standard^^

jo auf die cm storm warten so einige. die wird es aber nur in mx blau, schwarz und hoffentlich noch rot geben. mit der filco kann man nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Cart3r (17. Januar 2012)

Lizz schrieb:


> Ich wart jetzt noch bis Februar ob wirklich die Storm Quickfire Rapid erscheint und wenn nicht wird es
> das German Filco Majestouch-2 oder die KeySonic KSK-6001
> 
> Irgendwie kotzt mich das wirklich an >< Ich verfluche den jenigen der das NumPad zum Standart erkoren hat!!!



Du bist nicht der einzige der auf  Quickfire Rapid wartet. ;D Ich warte auch, und hoffe es wird eine günstigere "Filco"


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

Cart3r schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige der auf  Quickfire Rapid wartet. ;D Ich warte auch, und hoffe es wird eine günstigere "Filco"


 wenn die Preise dieselben bleiben wie in USA/Canada, dann gibt es eine Tastatur, die in der Qualität und den Features vergleichbar ist mit Filco für 60€. Da lohnt sich das warten.

link: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67069
80canada$=60€


----------



## Lizz (17. Januar 2012)

Ich würd gerne mal eure Meinung wissen, welches ihr eigentlich bevorzugt? Habe halt nur öfters gelesen, das viele die Bown variante bevorzugen. Und ihr?
Die Quickfire wäre echt nice >< Ist Erscheinungstermin im Februar realistisch?


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Januar 2012)

Finde die alle Geil... bis auf die Clear's die konnte ich nämlich NOCH nicht ausprobieren. Empfehlungen kann man eigentlich nicht geben, was für mich der Himmel ist kann für Dich die Hölle sein. Da hilft nur probieren!


s|n|s schrieb:


> dann gibt es eine Tastatur, die in der Qualität und den Features vergleichbar ist mit Filco


Sicher bauen auch andere gute Board's aber eine Filco ist und bleibt eine Filco. Allerdings sollte die Qualität auch nur annähernd gut sein ist der Preis von ca. 60€ ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lizz (18. Januar 2012)

Also weiß keiner ob Februar als realistischer Erscheinungstermin in Frage kommt?
Oder wenn wer was hat mich nen verweis auf ein Link geben wo ich mich evtl. selbst informieren kann :p


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sicher bauen auch  andere gute Board's aber eine Filco ist und bleibt eine Filco.  Allerdings sollte die Qualität auch nur annähernd gut sein ist der Preis  von ca. 60€ ein echtes Schnäppchen.



in USA haben so viele schon die CM, dass man mit reviews überschüttet wird. ich kann keinen unterschied zu filco erkennen. jedenfalls hab ich das so in erinnerung. produziert wird sowieso bei costar (filco). genau wie die ttesports, mionix et cetera.
nur razer kocht sein eigenes ekliges süppchen. selbst schuld.



Lizz schrieb:


> Also weiß keiner ob Februar als realistischer Erscheinungstermin in Frage kommt?
> Oder wenn wer was hat mich nen verweis auf ein Link geben wo ich mich evtl. selbst informieren kann :p


 
wer soll das wissen?

ich warte auf jeden fall auf die quick fire rapid. egal wie lange es  dauert. solange kann man sich die zeit mit einer g81-1800 oder g84-4100  vertreiben. gibts gebraucht unter 15€. mit brennspiritus desinfizieren  gut is.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Januar 2012)

Da sind schon so einige Unterschiede zu finden: Die Keycaps sollen sich laut reviews dünner anfühlen, die Keycaps sind gelasert ohne Schutzüberzug (die Verfärbungen kennt jeder SteelSeries 6Gv2 Besitzer), Firmen Logo überall,
Gehäuse Boden innen nicht versteift, Höhenverstellung nicht gummiert. 
Bleibe bei meiner aussage: der Preis von 60€ ist ein Schnäppchen für die gebotene Leistung doch die Gleichstellung mit Filco hinkt doch ein wenig.


----------



## Lizz (13. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß alter Thread, aber wayne (wollt keinen neuen eröffnen)

Da ich ja unbedingt die Quickfire Rapid wollte, diese im Februar erscheinen sollte, dann aber doch eine Mitteilung auftauchte und es in dieser hieß das diese in Europa garnicht erscheinen wird, schrieb ich Cooler Master eine Anfrage dies bezüglich. 
Antwort:
Thank you for your inquiry.
The Quickfire rapid keyboard will be available in Germany. We expect that the keyboard will be available February/ March. 



JUHU! ^^


----------



## Skeksis (13. Februar 2012)

Oh wie geil. Weiß man schon was bezüglich der Switches. Nach 2 Boards mit Browns wirds mal Zeit für was anderes bei mir.


----------



## Lizz (13. Februar 2012)

Ne das weiß ich leider nicht. Aber mir war so das eigentlich fast alle switches rauskommen werden (außer blau oder rot).
Kann mich jetzt aber auch irren 

Ich bin ehrlich und wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob die jetzt raus kommt oder nicht. Hätte ich mal vor der Mail 5min überlegt, dann hätte ich sowas sicherlich auch gefragt bzw. wie es denn mit dem Preis aussehen wird, aber naja... Ich war halt nur so geschockt von der Nachricht das sie nicht kommen wird 
Also wenn es wirklich noch was dringendes zu wissen gibt, dann kann ich da ja noch ne Anfrage stellen, aber so ne Antwort lässt schon so fast ne Woche auf sich warten und wenn die in 4 Wochen da ist, hat sich ja eh alles geklärt ^^
Wenn der Preis sich dem amerikanischen Anpasst, dann sind wa ca bei 60€, wie sns schon gesagt hatte.
Switches... naja sind mir jetzt persönlich fast latte xD Hauptsache Brown oder Black


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Filco Tenkeyless ne Option?
> The Keyboard Company's FKBN88MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard


 Also wenn schon, denn schon die Ninja: The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - German Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard 

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=937


----------

